# Just got 686 Smarty Uzi Tweed moss



## italiaboi24 (Feb 6, 2008)

funny i saw the pants on sale and i knew no one EVER carries them, so i went with a small, but they had an xs option. of course this had to happen at 3 am so when i woke up second guessing my decision, the only size left was xl ARGGGG:thumbsdown:

-jl


----------

